# Potomac Pike Hunt



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

This trip was strickly a targeted Potomac Pike Trip. Many blowups and lost fish. But we scored one small one and the ever annoying LGMouth ... ;D

Ha ha...

Here are some pics. 

























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

